# كورس انبي للعمل بالبترول



## shadymagdy (23 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/17377589/enppi.rar


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً عظيماً
ولو هناك أحد في حاجة لمواصفة معينة من مواصفات الشركة الوطنية العملاقة إنبي أنا جاهز لرفعها في الحال


----------



## _mhefny (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك


----------



## Eng Mostafa ali (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*كورسات فى البترول*

شكرا جزيلا بس الملف اتمسح..........انا محتاجه جدااااااا و محتاج اى حاجه تساعدنى فى الشغل فى البترول....ززممكن تعيد رفعه تانى لو سمحت


----------



## moha19841 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف محذوف يا غالي
ياريت لو تعرف تجيب لنا رابط سليم او ترفعه تاني
وشكرا


----------



## omdasport (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الملف ممسوووووووووووووووح


----------

